# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  help chahiye

## santarch2000

*koi short cut trick bata iye jis say network dns or alternate dns ko disable kar sakey run time kay liye*

----------


## kissupatel6@gmail.com

kuch web sits me visit karne par your not authorized batata h kya salution hai

----------

